

IBM will be launching the IBM Watson Developers Cloud - rschmitty
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/42451.wss

======
IanCal
If you've got an idea for Watson, it seems that you can submit it here:

[http://www-03.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/getting_started.s...](http://www-03.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/getting_started.shtml)

for more information, and I assume for some early access. I haven't yet been
able to find any technical details, and this is the closest to signing up for
updates.

------
scotth
Enough with the fluff. Let's see some docs! I want to know what it can
actually do.

------
snapoutofit
This is interesting, would love to see how this plays out. I do hope they do
quite a bit more developer facing stuff to get people on-board.

------
Tarang
Stop teasing so much its been a week of this! I'm excited to see it ready to
be used!

